# Cushing's Disease questions



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone here have any experience with supplements or dietary alterations that can help with Cushing's Disease? I have a client whose dog was recently diagnosed, and they were wondering what all they could do to help out. I'm personally not familiar with Cushing's, and though I've done some research I can't find much on diet or supplements. Anyone here have any input?


----------

